# So, is anyone else being taunted by deer?



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

Its bad enough when they don't come by when I am there, but do they really







need to taunt me about it?


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice !


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

That's great...


----------



## 57BIGhos (Jul 2, 2009)

Its happening to me also.


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

LOL At least that one's not sticking its tongue out at you.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes, they taunt me! But they can't even be bothered to show up to do it! My BIL took me to his place in SE Ohio. He had a game cam on his bait pile in front of his stand. A couple of nights in a row there were deer all over it! So, he decides to change things up and put me in that stand since I have had no luck whatsoever down there! He had already shot a doe, and since Washington Cty, was a two deer county this year, it was a buck or nothing. And his standards for a buck down there are pretty daunting. It has to be as good, or better, than the best he's taken. So we're talking about 180 class! I sat that place for two straight days and saw absolutely nothing! I'm beginning to feel that I'm a jinx!


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2015)

I dunno what to make of this... Lining up to attack lol?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Chased three of them off my patio this afternoon.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Shortdrift said:


> Chased three of them off my patio this afternoon.


Ron that's what happens when you throw corn on your deck.


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)




----------

